# Excel 2010 "Disable all macros..." but macros still run!



## jjjjjjjjjj (Mar 29, 2012)

I've been enabling/disabling macros several times while I've been editing a file to test out a macro.

Now I cannot stop any macros from running!

In Excel 2010 I have selected "Disable all macros without notification" and also tried with notification but they still run! I can even record and run a new macro with this setting set.

I've tried opening a new document, changing the settings, saving documents and even restarted my PC... but no they still run.

J


----------



## jjjjjjjjjj (Mar 29, 2012)

After trying various things...

I renamed the file that I had been editing at the time this originated and the problem (suspect bug) has stopped occurring!

Odd.

J


----------



## jjjjjjjjjj (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh dear, it happens again...

If I rename the file "a" I have been editing to "ab" it stops macros running on "ab" file (with macros disabled). But if I open any other file instead I can still run and record macros (with macros disabled).

If I revert the file name back to its original name "a", macros are allowed to run also in this file (with macros disabled)...hmm...

(The macro I'm editing opens other workbooks and closes the original workbook... so unless I stop macros running I cannot even edit the code!)

Any help?


----------

